

“Why I shunned the US and started up in London” - audioglass
http://techcitynews.com/2014/12/09/why-i-shunned-the-us-and-started-up-in-london/

======
gamechangr
"my choice of location is partly driven by the fact that I live in London."

Misleading title.

